# spilopleura or brandti



## xmunglu (Jan 29, 2003)

hi there frank yesterday i bought what looked like a gold speccled p.

obviously thinking (and having ordered) a brandti i bought in exitement and dashed home....anyways to cut a long story short i think it`s a common spilo are there any marked difference between spilos and barndtis at about 3-4inches...
i mean the hyaline edge (tail detail basically the clear edge) is present but the eyes are grey (while my larger one `s are red) with a black bar running down the middle .

the dorsal fin starts about where my spilo`s does and has a slight hint of a humeral spot

kindly help asap i know i don`t have photos but i`ll try remedy that asap till then i need to kow whether to return him or not/..
thanks for all you help!

Simon


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)




----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)




----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

big differences in appearance, first of all some brandtii have sort of yellow base, but they should be silver anywhere below 6-7 inches. They all apear silver with clear eyes and some with the yellow base. When they actually do turn 24k gold the entire body is uniformly colored with an orange eye... not a yellow color. These some starter indicators but you really need to look at the fin structure. Frank modified a picture of mine to show proper brandtii fin placement, hes going to have to post it cause i dont know where it went :laugh:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Compare your fish with the pictures in the Species Reference Gallery: there's a number of good pics that might help you id-ing your fish.

Without pics, it's almost impossible to give an accurate and 100% reliable id.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

We Need Pixs


----------



## xmunglu (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks for the help guys i`m gonn rty take him back cos he`s probably a spilo and i paid about 66.25 US dollars

Simon


----------

